# Encoder in SISTEMA



## galoopie (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir benutzen die Sicherheitsoption S2 von Boschrexroth bei Servoantrieben (Directdrive). Leider gibt es von der Firma Heidenhain für den von uns verwendeten Encoder (sin / cos) keine Werte wie MTTF, B10 oder Performancelevel. Erst ende des Jahres soll es einen Nachfolgertyp mit entsprechenden Werten geben. Konstruktionsbedingt ist kein anderer Drehgeber möglich. Wie kann ich trotzdem die Bewertung in Sistema mit diesem Encoder machen?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die Norm sieht, wenn man keine Herstellerangaben hat, vor, entweder nach deren Anhang C den MTTFd nach der Methode
 "Gute ingenieurmäßige Praxis" selbst zu bewerten, oder 10 Jahre anzunehmen. Für das erstere musst Du die Norm haben und Dich intensiv damit beschäftigen, insbesondere bei komplexen Bauteilen wie Encodern.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## galoopie (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi!

Kann ich ansonsten 10 Jahre annehmen? Wir setzen den Encoder seit ca. 8-10 Jahre ein, ohne einen Ausfall zu haben. Kann ich das dann so begründen?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2011)

galoopie schrieb:


> Wir setzen den Encoder seit ca. 8-10 Jahre ein, ohne einen Ausfall zu haben. Kann ich das dann so begründen?
> 
> Gruß Matthias


 
Hallo Matthias,

sicherlich, wenn die Erfahrung vorliegt. Der Wert "10 Jahre" steht ja auch in der Norm.
Nur Du erhälst keinen besonders hohen Performancelevel. 

Welchen benötigst Du denn?

Wenn Dein Anliegen nicht sehr eilig ist, warte noch ein bißchen. Vielleicht antwortet noch jemand, der weitere Erfahrungen hat.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Normauszug DIN EN ISO 13849 siehe Anhang, Verfahren nach Anhängen C und D ist die "gute ingenieurmäßige Praxis"


----------



## Safety (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
eine SF als SLS, SDI, SOS, oder SS2 ausgeführt und mit einem Drehgeber verwirklicht hängt immer von dem Zusammenspiel zwischen Drehgeber und Umrichter ab. Also musst Du beim Umrichter-Hersteller nachfragen was da geht. 
Hier mal ein Link zu einem Drehzahlwächter 
http://www.pilz.de/downloads/open/PNOZ_s30_Operat_Man_1001715-DE-08.pdf?redirected=true
da kannst mal lesen was erreichbar wäre. 
Man muss da über einiges nachdenken Wellenbruch, CCF des Drehgebers, besonders bei nicht sicheren Drehgebern, hier wird man meist nicht mehr als PLc erreichen können. Aber dies ist auch abhängig vom Umrichter es gibt welche die haben eine Interne Überwachung damit kann man dann auch bei Einsatz eines nichtsicheren Drehgebers einen PLd erreichen. 

Und ohne Wertangabe vom Hersteller wird es nicht gehen.


----------



## Bastelsepp (19 Juni 2011)

galoopie schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Wir benutzen die Sicherheitsoption S2 von Boschrexroth bei Servoantrieben (Directdrive). Leider gibt es von der Firma Heidenhain für den von uns verwendeten Encoder (sin / cos) keine Werte wie MTTF, B10 oder Performancelevel. Erst ende des Jahres soll es einen Nachfolgertyp mit entsprechenden Werten geben. Konstruktionsbedingt ist kein anderer Drehgeber möglich. Wie kann ich trotzdem die Bewertung in Sistema mit diesem Encoder machen?
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Hallo Galoopie,
um welchen Drehgeber handelt es sich denn?
Schönen Gruß, Bastelsepp


----------



## Knaller (22 Juni 2011)

*Sistema und Geber*

Aus deiner Anfrage geht nicht hervor, wo der Geber sitzt. Wird bei den Bosch Antrieben der Motorgeber oder der externe Geber überwacht ??  Bei den Antrieben handelt es sich um sichere Antriebe wenn auf dem Typenschild die Kennung SI steht.  Wird der externe Geber überwacht ist eine Bewertung der Mechanik nötig  Geberwellenbruch usw. sollte das gegeben sein kann man von einer sicheren Konstruktion ausgehen.   wird der Geber bereits über einen längeren Zeitraum ein gesetzt kann man von der Vermutung aus gehen  
Das Bauteil hat sich bewährt. Eine genaue Angabe vom Typ Verwendung Anzahl der Einsätze usw muß dann in der sicherheits und Risikoanalyse an gegebnen werden.  Dann können die 10Jahre vergrößert werden.
 Ruf mal bei den "Sick" Leuten an da hatten wir eine eine "heise" Diskussion

Wichtig   ein bewährtes Bauteil kann aus der Tabelle der Maschinenrichtlinie mit den Zeiten versehen werden.
Frag mal beim Geberhersteller nach den Einsatzzeiten dieser Geber nach. Achtung der Geber muß aber immer gleich gebaut sein  Platinenänderung macht da schon Probleme


----------



## Safety (23 Juni 2011)

Knaller schrieb:


> Aus deiner Anfrage geht nicht hervor, wo der Geber sitzt. Wird bei den Bosch Antrieben der Motorgeber oder der externe Geber überwacht ??  Bei den Antrieben handelt es sich um sichere Antriebe wenn auf dem Typenschild die Kennung SI steht.  Wird der externe Geber überwacht ist eine Bewertung der Mechanik nötig  Geberwellenbruch usw. sollte das gegeben sein kann man von einer sicheren Konstruktion ausgehen.   wird der Geber bereits über einen längeren Zeitraum ein gesetzt kann man von der Vermutung aus gehen
> Das Bauteil hat sich bewährt. Eine genaue Angabe vom Typ Verwendung Anzahl der Einsätze usw muß dann in der sicherheits und Risikoanalyse an gegebnen werden.  Dann können die 10Jahre vergrößert werden.
> Ruf mal bei den "Sick" Leuten an da hatten wir eine eine "heise" Diskussion
> 
> ...



Hallo, ob dies so einfach geht und welchen MTTFd nimmt man nun an?
Dann lese mal was Sick offizelle zu dem Thema sagt.
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...iiY1SL&sig=AHIEtbTFsuAnChKegruR1X1KIjREL3eHTQ


----------



## Safety (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,


> Wichtig   ein bewährtes Bauteil kann aus der Tabelle der Maschinenrichtlinie mit den Zeiten versehen werden.
> Frag mal beim Geberhersteller nach den Einsatzzeiten dieser Geber nach.  Achtung der Geber muß aber immer gleich gebaut sein  Platinenänderung  macht da schon Probleme


Bitte erkläre mal diesen Satz genauer, welche Tabelle meinst Du und wenn der Geber Hersteller sagt 20 Jahre läuft das Ding dann ist es bewährt, so einfach kann man aus einem sehr komplexen elektronischen Standardbauteil ein Sicherheitsbauteil machen, na dann sind ja alle S5 Sicherheitsbauteile!????


----------



## Bastelsepp (28 Juni 2011)

Bastelsepp schrieb:


> Hallo Galoopie,
> um welchen Drehgeber handelt es sich denn?
> Schönen Gruß, Bastelsepp



Hallo Galoopie,
HEIDENHAIN gibt für so ziemlich alle sin/cos-Drehgeber sowie TTL, HTL und SSI-Geber MTTF-Werte an. Wenn man sich auf die 13849 bezieht kann man im Anhang nachlesen dass der Verwender sich daraus (unter Berücksichtigung seiner Applikation) einen MTTFd-Wert (für Sistema) ermitteln kann. Bei einer Anfrage  an HEIDENHAIN sollte also als Antwort ein Schreiben mit FIT und MTTF-Wert und einer Aussage zum Fehlerausschluß für die Wellen- und Statoranbindung kommen. Ausnahme: Spezielle Abtastasics die kundenspezifisch eingesetzt werden. Daher meine Frage um welchen Drehgeber handelt es sich denn?
Schönen Gruß, Bastelsepp


----------

